# Wanted to tell someone.



## tweety pie

Just had a private scan i was so worried that they wouldn't find a heartbeat anyway they found two hearbeats we are having twins, what a shock but a very happy shock.


----------



## Pussycat

Congratulations! :baby::baby:
Did you suspect it might be twins at all, like did you have extra bad morning sickness or anything?


----------



## tweety pie

Yeh i did have a feeling, my HPT was super dark straight away and i have also been feeling stretching in both sides and yeh i have been feeling really sick which i didn't have in my last pregnancy, everything has felt different from the start. Really i shouldn't have been so shocked.


----------



## GreenFingers

Wow congratulations x x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Wow - brilliant - how exciting! :)


----------



## Dorian

Congratulations!! I'm glad all is well.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Fantastic Christmas surprise. X


----------



## StarSign

Throwing in my :happydance::happydance: for you. Congrats!


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations. What a wonderful surprise and pleasant shock!


----------



## scotmum35

congrats on a double surprise :)


----------



## littlepeps

WOW!!! Congratulations :D


----------



## tweety pie

thanks ladies it has sunk in now i am now feeling really excited about my twin bubs xx


----------



## Ferne

Congrats!!! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Sparkly222

Congratulations! My niece has twin boys (two years old) they're adorable - and my 9 year old currently has his twin friends round to play! Very pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## Torontogal

Cool beans! Congratulations!


----------

